# Brackish water



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

I moved here last Summer and I know how to fish Mobile this time of year -up the rivers and above the causeway. But now I live in Perdido key on the ICW and have not seen any baitfish for weeks. I have been looking for some decent brackish water fishing for cold weather for specks/red? Is the fishing good at the top of Perdido Bay river? Any launches up there? Any better spots?


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm not familiar with Perdido, but at Escambia if you can find a deep spot, preferably where two rivers connect you should be good to go. Chartreuse lures, or lures with some chartreuse in them usually work good in colored water.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

ive been wanting to try perdido river also. I live right in the middle of downtown so escambia and perdido river are real close to me. Im gonna try a small bayou off of dogtrack in a few hours to see how it goes.


----------

